# The Great Feral



## arty (Aug 30, 2003)

Over the years I have had the pleasure of handling many exotic birds, learning there ways and needs.
I thought I had enjoyed all the beauty that one could endure until the day the Feral came into my world.
I concider it to be a true honor to be able to hold, comfort, and tend to there needs.
To watch them fly provides solace and a sense of peace deep within oneself.
They are trully a majestic bird.

BASIC KNOWLEDGE
http://www.birdguides.com/html/vidlib/species/Columba_livia.htm
Columba livia
http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/birds/printouts/Pigeonprintout.shtml
Rock Dove (pigeon) Printout- EnchantedLearning.com
http://www.marlinspike.com/BirdPage.asp?Roberts=348
Feral Pigeon
http://www.widcm.demon.co.uk/julie/Pigeons.html
The Feral Pigeon
http://www.concannon.net/wilmer/Wilmer's WebPage/feral_pigeons.htm
THE FERAL DOMESTIC PIGEON, Columba livia. 30 Jan 97
http://www.oswild.org/birds/feral-pigeon.html
Oswestry Wildlife - Birds - Feral Pigeon
http://www.unibas.ch/dbmw/medbiol/haag_6.html
D. Haag - Biomonitoring

PHOTOS
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/pidge.jpg
pidge.jpg (JPEG Image, 408x355 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/chicks7.jpg
chicks7.jpg (JPEG Image, 539x378 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/pchicks1.jpg
pchicks1.jpg (JPEG Image, 414x396 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/netpg11.jpg
netpg11.jpg (JPEG Image, 480x356 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/feed11.jpg
feed11.jpg (JPEG Image, 520x488 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/pp4.jpg
pp4.jpg (JPEG Image, 666x606 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/chicks10.jpg
chicks10.jpg (JPEG Image, 750x461 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/netpg7.jpg
netpg7.jpg (JPEG Image, 598x359 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/pairs-2.jpg
pairs-2.jpg (JPEG Image, 569x373 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/pairs-1.jpg
pairs-1.jpg (JPEG Image, 569x335 pixels)
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/pairs-6.jpg
pairs-6.jpg (JPEG Image, 530x413 pixels)

FACTS
http://website.lineone.net/~dove-love/facts.html
Pigeon Hole!
http://www.jamiegleave.freeserve.co.uk/facts.htm
Pigeon Facts
http://members.aol.com/showseason/basics.html
Central Pacific Pigeon Club - Northern California & Southern Oregon
http://www.kiloloft.net/history.htm
New Page 1
http://www.vin.com/WebLink.plx?URL=http://members.aol.com/duiven/genetics/slide1.htm
VIN Web Link Window - Close to return to VIN
http://www.birdwatchersgeneralstore.com/pigeons.htm
Bird Watcher's General Store
http://www.transaction.net/science/seven/home.html
Transaction Net: How do Pigeons Home?
http://www.pigeon-race.com/History.htm
Pigeon History
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/pijvalu.html
Value of Pigeons


Peace!
Arty & Rose


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I especially like that last link. Thanks, Arty!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Arty.
The links are great.

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Wow*

ARTY !  

You outdid even yourself !! Thanks. Don't you just love the internet ?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Great job * on providing valuable links again! They are a great resource.I made a copy of them for future reference.I am sure that many others feel the same way as I do.I am a very much on the go-guy and involved in cub scouting and this frees up a lot of time.Thank you.


----------

